# Basch - Official Thread



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Hiya! This is where I shall share the adorableness of my 4 month old male hedgehog Basch!

Facts - 

He is named after Basch from Final Fantasy XII, who is one of my favorite male characters in the game.

His nicknames include: Captain Basch fon Ronsenburg of Dalmasca. Baschie. Basch-Basch. Baby Basch. Creature (affectionately called this by my hubby).

He loves: Chicken and Turkey baby food. Sleeping in his cozy items. Sleeping on his humans. Wheeling. Playing with his mice. Running through his tunnels.


----------



## Latrine (Mar 4, 2014)

Captain Basch fon Ronsenburg of Dalmasca, if you don't mind me calling you that, you are adorable!!! 

- Sarah


----------



## Dex (Mar 12, 2014)

Awe! He looks so much like my four month old hedgie Dexter!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Adorable!


----------



## Altearithe (Jan 13, 2014)

Yaaay his own thread!  
And I had an inkling his name was based on Basch from FFXII. ;3 If I ever get a boy hedgie later on I'm thinking of using Balthier since he's my favorite. :lol: 

I hope you share even more pics of this handsome boy.


----------



## carlyspade (Mar 19, 2014)

AWWW is he a reverse pinto? I have a hedgie named Rouge (After the member of the X-Men)  looks a lot like her!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

He's a gray snowflake I believe. I love the look of all hedgehogs, but his little white face and pink nose stole my heart. ^_^


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Weighed Basch yesterday and he is up to 9.20 oz at five months old! Seems like he should be bigger but at least he is gaining weight. xD

First picture:
Hanging out in his favorite cardboard tube before I threw it out eventually because he got it all gross inside. =P

Second picture:
Sleeping on my hubby's lap while we watched Sword Art Online. He's so chill.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Link to an adorable video of Basch anointing with my husband's slipper! It's on my shop Facebook page so I don't know if it will let you see it if you don't have a Facebook. :[

Here's the cuteness:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1473923086170031&set=vb.1424879114407762&type=2&theater


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The pictures are adorable! Such precious pink ears and that pink nosie in the video! Thank you!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Hehe, thanks! He is a sweetheart. ^_^


----------

